

The Tesla Model S Is So Safe It Broke the Crash-Testing Gear (2013) - signa11
http://www.wired.com/2013/08/tesla-model-s-crash-test/

======
Oculus
_" with the battery mounted oh-so-low in the floor"_

This reads like the marketer for Tesla wrote it and this is coming from a
fanboy.

